# ECA stack on an empty stomach or w/Food?



## bookstar (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello,
I am curious on whether it lessons the effect of the ECA stack when we eat food at the same time as taking it, or does it not matter? Some people believe we should take the stack on an empty stomach at all times of the day. What are your opinions? Thank you ;-)


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 15, 2004)

It hits you faster on an empty stomach, but I take it with food. Aspirin on an empty stomach can be harsh. It doesn't make it less effective unless you are looking for appetite suppression. If you take it half an hour before a meal, you won't be tempted to eat as much.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 15, 2004)

hey, mr eca stack (seriously if i searched for eca i'd find a good 20 threads started by you i reckon!) lol 

personally i take my eca on an empty stomach about 30 mins prior to a meal, and 20 mins before i hit the gym (this is really important, when on eca you need the boost for your workout, if you don't take the eca before you train it can really mess your workouts up)

like pirate said the timing of your dose is not hugely important, but i feel on an empty stomach is prefrable

peace


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree with Pirate, take it right before a meal so you still have an appetite.


----------

